# Excellent service from Middlehursts



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Well always see bad posts about companies so thought id write a good one,

Bought my car from Dick Lovett Ferrari a week ago, it had only done 3200miles with full Ancaster HPC service history. That dealership was brilliant to deal with but I thought I would get it fully checked over.

Middlehurst arranged collection Monday this week, called me to tell me it had arrived safe, confirmed what I wanted done and said they would be in touch.

Wednesday called me to say it had a clean bill of health, answered all my questions and arrange delivery.

Car was delivered back today overall an excellent service provided. Slightly let down by not cleaning the car but still good enough to ensure Ill take it back in March for its 24 month Optimisation.

once the car was home I gave it a mini detail with my Swissvax kit, here is some pics


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

She's looking mighty fine :thumbsup:


----------

